# Will she grey out?



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

I have heard that you can tell if your colt will grey out just looking at their eye hairs? If so could y'all tel me if she will.







This is her left eye


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

this is her right eye


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

In general, while many greys may have a couple white eyelashes as foals before other grey indicators show but not all will


----------



## chl1234 (Jul 10, 2015)

How old is she? 

I can't really see the pictures well enough to tell. Most grey horses will have a few white hairs around the eye at birth, but not all. We had one grey that was originally registered black; she had no signs of grey until she was over a year old.


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

ch she is goin on 4 months right now


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Hard to tell, but from those photos, I don't see any greying there yet. What color are the sire and dam? Things may change in another month or two though, as far as seeing any greying around the eyes.


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

The sire is grey an the dam is bay he has had different colors than grey. I would say he has had more colors than grey, only two greys an atleast 7 colored


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

Its not only the eyes that tell, its the muzzle and genetics.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

So your foal has a 50% chance of being grey.

From those pics I'm guessing not. A full body pic would help.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My grey colt didn't have white hairs around his eyes when he was born. So I wouldn't say that is definitive. I don't know at what age he developed them around his eyes, but my first clue (other than his overall color) was white hairs in his tail. 

Now he's 5 and just starting to dapple. 

Photos of her overall body color would help. Usually grey foals will have darker legs than a "regular" color foal. Mine was reddish bay with smokey legs. Now he's dark bay going gray.


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

here is a full image of her she does have a faint star on her head with stray white hairs to. Then there are stray hair on her hip.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

kricket said:


> View attachment 674129
> 
> here is a full image of her she does have a faint star on her head with stray white hairs to. Then there are stray hair on her hip.


I would lean towards your filly going grey, unusual for the black on the legs to be a mature shade of black so quickly unless the grey gene is present. Greys are typically born a mature shade of their base coat before they start the grey process.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Has she shedded her fuzzy foal coat? If so, and she still isn't showing, I am voting she won't grey out. At least with the foals bred forat my barn, those that are grey show greying when they are born around the eyes and muzzle, and most definitely by the time they start losing the fluff. It will be neat to see what ends up happening with yours.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Agree, she looks awfully "mature" for a 4 month old (and overall too not just her color, such a pretty thing!)

That mature coloring is another good indicator, see trailhorserider's post.


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

She has sheded all her fuzzy coat this is her coat as of right now


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

On that note then, I will vote no to greying out. She is a cutie!


----------

